# What is the best disbudding iron to use on nigerian dwarf goats?



## RushLight (Nov 17, 2015)

Wondering what people are using for a disbudding iron for nigerian dwarf kids?
There are quite a few choices and sizes. I have seen a lot of disbuddings gone wrong resulting in scurs even by experienced people.
Thanks


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I bought this dehorner with the pygmy tip for my Nigerian Dwarf kids:
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07ae6-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=dehorner

I've used it on three kids so far. The tool itself worked great, but my lack of experience with disbudding left me trying over and over to get it right...  The dehorner was the perfect size when the kids were just a couple days old, but when I realized I didn't get it right the first time, the horns had grown too big for the tip, making it harder to use properly.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got an old Rhinehart 50 and it works fine on the Nigerians and on the bigger goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want a half inch tip.


----------



## RushLight (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for your help.


----------

